# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Windows Live Messenger

## prizrenasi_30

Nëse dëshironi të vazhdoni ta përdorni programin Windows Live Messenger klikoni mbi ikonën e programit dhe ndiqni hapat si në figurë!

----------

